# the difference between batteries???



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

I want to know in your opinion what the biggest difference between 3800's 3600's and 3300's batteries besides run time? And also would a guy be competive with 3300's against the 3600's and 3800's since you can now get 3300 pretty cheap.

Thanks for the info
Jon


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Depends on what class/type of racing you do. 

If you run offroad stock or mod its a no brainer 3300's will do just fine. 
Sedan stock 3300's will probably be fine, modified you might want the extra runtime. 
1/12th scale you definately want the extra runtime.
Oval you always wan the best batteries you can afford.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

I am going to be running 4 cell stock


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

the "snowbirds" is usually a good indication of what works and what doesen't.I ain't buyin nuttin till i see some results.Besides we are running spec batts. now.Not a hard choice to make as far as batts. go ..I like things simple for a change ..now go away kid yer buggin me j/k ,lol:jest: just clownin around


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

go into the oval forum and check the battery based thrads..

the new cells will out perform the 3300 cells.. by a good margin as well... last week i went to a race.. at the 3 min mark i had about 3/4 a lap lead on second place.. i was on 3300's// he had 3700's.. i drove good with no mistakes, and he caught me at the last lap.. his packs did not fall off.. mine did.. Mine were also new 3300's with only 3-4 runs on them, so tyhey were still stout..


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

gp 3300 30 amps 1.18 volts 380 run time
gp 3700 30 amps 1.19 volts 440 run time 
IB 3800 30 amps 1.21 volts 470 run time
IP 3800 30 amps 1.19 volts 440 run time 

off road gp 3300
everything else IB 3800

if your going to pay 50.00 for a Gp 3800 OR A ip 3800 COMPARE THE NUMBERS AND A IB PACK IS KING! LOWER iR MORE RUN TIME KILLER VOLTAGE THEY ARE THE BEST CELL AS OF 10/22/05 but don't buy more than 3 packs...things are changing every week with the batteries. but if i was buying batteries today hands down IB is where it's at.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I've ALWAYS replaced batteries before they felt weak, so just getting new batteries is NOT the reason for feeling this...*THE LATEST IB3800 CELLS ARE BY FAR THE FASTEST CELL OUT THERE!!!* I practiced with my 2nd best batteries, got the car "close" and when I went racing, I was out to lunch, just soooo much faster I was amazed, I was laughing at my car it was so fast.

Right now, you can't beat the IB3800...TRUST ME  .

Later, Bret


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info guy's!!!!!


----------

